# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Bike-Treffs >  todnau  mo 7. juli

## Fünsee

werde morgen auf todnau gehen,man erkennt mich an einem blauen norco mit monster,un einem schwarzen trikot mit grünen flammen!!!see ya!

----------


## Fünsee

so,wieder daheim!war der hammer!fast keine leute,kein anstehen,und die ganze strecke für sich, der markus klausmann war auch dort mit seinem vater!war gerade neben mir,ein interviev am geben,als ich meine scheiss kette zwischen kassette und nabe herfor schreissen musste!
habe gehört,der wäre fast täglich da,weil das seine trainings strecke wär!?

----------


## sandra

na toll und des nennt man arbeiten... an einem stinknormalen montag nach todnau zu düsen...!!
freu mich ja für dich... wie war die strecke... total nass oder schon wieder trocken....??

----------


## Cru Jones

jo klar isch dä fascht täglich döt. ich glaub, i bi no nie dötte gsi ohni dass i ihn gseh hät

----------


## Fünsee

he!ich mus imfall jedes wuchenänd chrüple!und han nur am sunntig namitag und am mäntig frei 

wirde in nächschter zit mal wider ga(mäntig halt,het am wenigschte lüüt)

tazer:din sattel isch easy geil,aber sau hert!schlasch der no schnäll mal dis familie glück a!!!

----------


## Fünsee

sorry sandra, dini frag vergässe  !

d strecki isch furz troche gsi! nur staub... han mis bike hüt am abig 1 1/2 stund butzt,aber het immerno staub a jenste orte(trättlager und co.)

----------


## Cru Jones

Also für mini vrhältniss isch är weich... I fahr halt sunnsch au CC-Sättel wie flite, fizik oder SDG, wenn me die als masstab nimmt, isch dr tioga weich. I hoff, du bisch trotzdäm glücklich mit däm sattel?

----------


## Fünsee

momol!isch scho geil!und bim downhille sötte sowieso meh usem sattel stige,damit ich schneller wird!in todtnau chan mer ja mega geil kurfe fahre üebe(wildride)!das het mer au öppis bracht,die kurfene gönd jetzt vil schneller...

----------


## sandra

dä wildride isch eifach genial will s mit em tempo chasch mache... ich finde todnau genial... viellicht treffe mir eus ja mal amene mäntig... husfroue sind flexibel... hi hi hi

----------


## Fünsee

ja ebe,letscht jahr sind die,mit dene ich geschter gsi bin,fasch jede mäntig dobe gsi,vielleicht gömmer das jahr au so vil!!

----------

